# Tie-Dyed Red Velvet Cheesecake



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

Check this out!!! Is this cool or what? Now all I need is a Jimi Hendrix tee shirt, some hippie beads, some rope sandals and I'll be set.

Tie-Dyed Red Velvet Cheesecake Recipe - Slashfood


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

I think DISNEY was selling those "tie-dye" cheesecake slices. Pretty cool, I've been meaning to make one for the longest time now...not enough hours of the day for me.


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

Curiosity got the better of me last night and I made one…. Well I actually made two, I’m going to give the other one to my sister…. She’s just had surgery and she needs a little pick me up. 

It is really good but it didn’t turn out the way I expected. I ended up with a red velvet cake with cheesecake frosting. The dessert it total heaven; your eyes roll back in your head when you take a bite but it’s still not what I was looking for.

I made the Red Velvet Cake from scratch then I doubled the cheesecake recipe and divided the cheesecake batter between the two pans. 

Next time I’ll cut the cake recipe down to 1/4 it’s original size and double the cheesecake recipe for one pan.


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Betty,

That looks Totally Awesome Dude. My cousin is having an open house later this month so I think that I will make this cake for her. She'll love it:bounce:

Kelley


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

This Red Velvet Cake is so good with the cheesecake frosting that I was wondering what would happen if you took the two layers and stacked them on top of each other then frosted around the outside edges with cream cheese frosting. 

I wonder if it would hold up under it's own weight?


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

that would be cool for a theme party!


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

did you bake it straight or in a water bath?


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

I just followed the directions and baked the cake.... let it cool completely then put the cheesecake batter on top of the cake and baked it again.... No water bath.

I was really concerned that the cake would dry out being baked twice but it didn't, it's still very tender.

I think the next one I make I’m going to try stacking them and see what happens.

Oh by the way I didn’t use the cheesecake recipe from the site I used a recipe that I’ve used for several years and really like. It makes a really creamy cheesecake. 

I checked the cheesecake after 35 minutes like the recipe said and the cheesecake was done. 

Sour Cream Cheesecake 
1-cup sour cream
4 pkg. (8 oz. each) cream cheese, room temperature
1-cup sugar
3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1-1/2 tablespoons vanilla
4 eggs, room temperature; beaten

Mix sour cream, cream cheese, sugar, flour and vanilla with electric mixer on medium speed until well blended. Mix in beaten eggs just until at low speed on the mixer; mixing just until eggs are well combined. 

Pour into crust and bake at 325° for 1 hour and 10 minutes, remove from the oven and cool then refrigerate.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

you could probably stack them if you keep the cheesecake layer a little on the thinner side than what is shown?


----------



## tri2cook (Nov 25, 2007)

Cool. I know somebody that would love that cake.


----------

